# Spay questions



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

My Sadie is finally getting spayed next Friday. She is 1 year, will be 2 in Oct. She has had 2 heat cycles that I know of. 
My question is how different will her personality/behavior be after being spayed? That is if it changes at all.
She's pretty hyper and I heard that after a dog is spayed they do tend to calm down a bit, which would be great . 
I'd like to know all the possible changes that my dog could possibly encounter.
Also She usually is a house dog but she has been outside for the past few months, (because I'm expecting) should I keep her inside while she's healing or would she be fine to stay out? Thanks!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never had a girl change that drastically. I would not expect to "calm" a dog down.
Yes she needs to stay inside while healing up. 
Why can't she come in the house, the fact you're pregnant should not matter.

Also unless you have a very secure fence and set up, she's more likely to become pregnant if kept outside all the time.


----------



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I've never had a girl change that drastically. I would not expect to "calm" a dog down.
> Yes she needs to stay inside while healing up.
> Why can't she come in the house, the fact you're pregnant should not matter.
> 
> Also unless you have a very secure fence and set up, she's more likely to become pregnant if kept outside all the time.


I have been having trouble getting around (joint issues) is why she has not been allowed in as much cause she's quite hyper and I am afraid she may knock me down.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

She will probably be just the same after spaying. A typical year old goofy playful GSD.
I would keep her in the house after her spay, at least for a few days. 
Hope your pregnancy goes well. It is nobodys business why your dog is outside while you are pregnant and nobody should have the nerve to ask a personal question like that. I am sorry that someone made you feel you needed to explain your health issues to appease their uncalled for questions.
It will not hurt your dog to be outside now or after her surgery. Dogs do not have to be inside 24/7......... Mine enjoys her outside times, she goes to the door and wants to be outside.. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It is best to keep them in the house for at least the first few days after surgery because you need to keep the suture as clean and dry as possible. If too much dirt or moisture gets into the stitches the area can get infected. 

I've had female dogs all my life, and while we always had them spayed before their first heat, I have never noticed any appreciable change in their personality or energy level.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've not noticed any difference in Uschi's personality since she was spayed and neither did I in my last GSD either.


----------

